# Bundesjustizministerin: 'Messengerdienste sollen miteinander kommunizieren'



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bundesjustizministerin: 'Messengerdienste sollen miteinander kommunizieren'*

						Die Bundesjustizministerin Katarina Barley fordert, dass Messengerdienste via Interoperabilität miteinander kommunizieren können. Damit könnten Nutzer von WhatsApp gleichzeitig mit Nutzern von Telegram chatten. Laut Barley würde dies dazu führen, dass bessere Datenschutzstandards entstehen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bundesjustizministerin: 'Messengerdienste sollen miteinander kommunizieren'*


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2018)

Das mitlesen bei verschiedenen Diensten ist denen wohl zu viel Arbeit und zu teuer?


----------



## Frontline25 (3. Juni 2018)

Ich wünschte eher das nicht automatisch jemand neue Kontakte bekommen würde, sobald man sich von irgendwoher kennt (Beispiel das Whatsapp direkt die Kontaktliste zieht, was eigendlich nicht erlaubt ist, soweit ich weiß ...)
Leider gibt es auch keine Option das mit den Anbieten (Wenn man die Nummern ausgetauscht hat) bei Telegram abzustellen (Jedenfalls noch keine Gefunden)


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Juni 2018)

Die Idee ist grundsätzlich schon mal dumm und zum Scheitern verurteilt. Hinter den Messengerdiensten stehen große Unternehmen wie Facebook, Snapchat, etc. die gar nicht wollen dass man als Nutzer Nachrichten zwischen den verschiedenen Messengern schreiben kann. Das würde ja deren Geschäftsmodell untergraben. Zwingen kann man sie dazu außerdem auch nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall ziehen sie sich einfach vom Deutschen Markt zurück.


----------



## Speedbone (3. Juni 2018)

Also ehrlich gesagt ist das ganze Messenger gedöns doch sowieso obsolete. Man kann relativ einfach einen selbst einen Messenger schreiben wo man wenigstens eine eigene Verschlüsselung nutzen kann. Der Server läuft bei uns auf einem Raspberry.
Nutzen wir betrieblich als auch mittlerweile Privat. Wer Whatsapp und Konsorten seine Daten und Nachrichten anvertraut ist selbst schuld


----------



## Muxxer (3. Juni 2018)

Ja das wprd denen so gefallen, brauchen se nur noch eine Spionagesoftware um alle Nachrichten zu Archivieren wenn das Appübergreifend gehen sollte, haha 
unsere Politiker werden immer besser haha


----------



## FaySmash (3. Juni 2018)

das nennt sich XMPP und die idee ist nicht neu...


----------



## pizzazz (3. Juni 2018)

1. Viele (Anbieter und Kunden) wollen das nicht.
2. Die, die das wollen, können das ja machen/machen das auch schon lange (Miranda etc).
3. Der Zwang von Seiten des Gesetzgebers würde jegliche Privatspähre/Geheimhaltung unmöglich machen, was wohl der eigentliche Grund für die Forderung ist: Keine Kommunikation ohne Offenlegung/Dekodierungsanleitung mehr zu erlauben. Und das Ganze scheinheilig mit der Aussage, dass dann der Kunde den besten Service mit dem besten Datenschutz aufgrund von Wahlfreiheit hat, zu versüßen, ist ja wohl


----------



## cryon1c (3. Juni 2018)

Die Idee ist gut. Die Umsetzung wird aber anders aussehen - anstatt das man zwischen den Messengern kommunizieren kann, werden die alle aufgekauft und es gibt dann nur 1-2 - da hat sich das Problem erledigt. So hat das praktisch in jedem Bereich funktioniert.
Generell aber gut. Und die Aluthut-träger können mal schön still sitzen, die Daten von Euch haben alle Unternehmen sowieso, aber die haben weder vor die Daten zu missbrauchen noch sie durchsickern lassen - das Modell basiert darauf, die Kunden mit gezielten Angeboten zufrieden zu stellen, nicht sie mit Datenmissbrauch zu verprellen. Daher ist nichts schlimmes dran wenn Unternehmen XYZ weiß das ein Account XYZ gerne superweiches Klopapier mag und Animes schaut, woohoo was ein Drama!


----------



## Pu244 (3. Juni 2018)

PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Barley würde dies dazu führen, dass bessere Datenschutzstandards entstehen.



Es würde nur dazu führen, dass meine Daten künftig bei mehreren duzend Diensten landen, statt nur bei einem einzigen.

Die Frau hat entweder keine Ahnung oder will böswillig die Sicherheitsstandards aushebeln.



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Im Idealfall soll es auf europäischer Ebene ein Gesetz geben, das die Anbieter dieser Messaging-Dienste zur Offenlegung der internen Schnittstellen verpflichtet. Laut Barley würde dieses System ähnlich wie zwischen Mobilfunkanbietern funktionieren.



Womit man die ganze Verschlüsselung zum Teufel hauen könnte, da man sich da nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Standard einigen wird.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2018)

Die meisten Dienste nutzen doch die gleiche Verschlüsselung, da die einfach bei Signal kopiert wurde. Somit würde da keine Schwächung erfolgen. 
Das Problem ist wenn die Implementierung: Test: Hinter den Kulissen der WhatsApp-Verschlusselung  |
    heise Security

Bei Wire muss man keine persönlichen Daten außer einer Mailadresse eingeben und braucht auch keine Telefonnummer um es zu benutzen. Die Server stehen in der Schweiz.


----------



## WeeFilly (3. Juni 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall ziehen sie sich einfach vom Deutschen Markt zurück.



Wieso wäre das schlimm?


----------



## cryon1c (3. Juni 2018)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Wieso wäre das schlimm?



Der Markt hier ist massiv und zahlungskräftig, deswegen. Niemand gibt das Stück vom Kuchen freiwillig ab, vor allem wenns so gut ist. Wir reden hier nicht über so was ne afrikanische Provinz, das hier ist n fettes Stück Kuchen.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2018)

Ich finde diese Idee ziemlichen Schwachsinn, weder wollen die Anbieter das noch die Nutzer, wenn jemand kein Whatsapp mehr nutzen will aber dafür einen anderen Messenger, dann bekommt Whatsapp auch die Daten des anderen Dienstes!  Was kommt als nächstes? PCGH tut sich zusammen mit Computerbase und Chip und unsere Kommentare landen auch dort bzw ihre landen hier bei uns?


----------



## whileFALSE (3. Juni 2018)

Ich versteh nicht, wieso in der Argumentation hier im Forum aus einer Offenlegung der Schnittstellen ein unkontrollierter Datenaustausch zwischen den Diensten wird. Vielleicht konvergieren die Dienste sogar zu einem besseren gemeinsamen Standard (Signal), wenigstens optional.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2018)

whileFALSE schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, wieso in der Argumentation hier im Forum aus einer Offenlegung der Schnittstellen ein unkontrollierter Datenaustausch zwischen den Diensten wird. Vielleicht konvergieren die Dienste sogar zu einem besseren gemeinsamen Standard (Signal), wenigstens optional.



Was ist den für dich ein Kontrollierter Datenaustausch im Gegensatz zu dem unkontrollierten?


----------



## rum (3. Juni 2018)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Wer Whatsapp und Konsorten seine Daten und Nachrichten anvertraut ist selbst schuld



Aye


----------



## cryon1c (3. Juni 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was ist den für dich ein Kontrollierter Datenaustausch im Gegensatz zu dem unkontrollierten?



Es gibt keinen Datenaustausch, es gibt nur eine Verbindung von Client zu Client. Welche Daten werden denn da ausgetauscht abgesehen von IP, Client version und Nickname?
Denkste die werden alle Daten vom Smartphone an jeden Teilnehmer im System senden oder wat?

Übrigens geben die Leute ihre Daten freiwillig an. Führst du z.B. eine Webseite, hast du schon deine Daten angegeben, mehr als die meisten. 

Die Aluhut-Fraktion ist heute mal wieder besonders zahlreich unterwegs...


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Datenaustausch, es gibt nur eine Verbindung von Client zu Client. Welche Daten werden denn da ausgetauscht abgesehen von IP, Client version und Nickname?
> Denkste die werden alle Daten vom Smartphone an jeden Teilnehmer im System senden oder wat?
> 
> Übrigens geben die Leute ihre Daten freiwillig an. Führst du z.B. eine Webseite, hast du schon deine Daten angegeben, mehr als die meisten.
> ...



Deswegen habe ich ihn auch Zitiert und gefragt was für ihn ein Kontrollierter und Unkontrollierter Datenaustausch ist


----------



## Pu244 (3. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Datenaustausch, es gibt nur eine Verbindung von Client zu Client. Welche Daten werden denn da ausgetauscht abgesehen von IP, Client version und Nickname?



Das Zeug, das geschrieben wird, geht dann auf jeden Fall an den anderen Dienst, der Nickname ist die Telefonnummer. Von daher darf ich mich künftig mit einem duzend Diensten und deren und deren Sicherheit, sowie Datenschutz, herumschlagen, statt nur einem, was schon so mehr als genug ist.

Dass es nur eine Verbindung von Client zu Client gibt ist eben nicht festgeschrieben, möglich ist auch die Version Client -> Server von irgendeinem Anbieter -> anderer Client.

Ein duzend Dienste bedeutet auch ein duzendfach höheres Risiko für Sicherheitslücken.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Denkste die werden alle Daten vom Smartphone an jeden Teilnehmer im System senden oder wat?



Denen ist alles zuzutrauen, am Ende kommt es mit dem Pfusch wirklich soweit.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Übrigens geben die Leute ihre Daten freiwillig an. Führst du z.B. eine Webseite, hast du schon deine Daten angegeben, mehr als die meisten.



Der Punkt ist, dass ich Whatsapp meine Daten gegeben habe und mir auch dessen bewußt bin. Ich habe mir deren System angesehen und für akzeptabel befunden (nicht für gut oder gar sehr gut). Es gibt einige, die gehen da weiter und verwenden noch sicherere Dienste, die senden ihre Daten dann wieder an Whatsapp, ob sie es wollen oder nicht. Wenn auch nur ein dienst dabei ist, der auf zentrale Server setzt (Skype?) dann ist es mit der Sicherheit eh fast vorbei.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Aluhut-Fraktion ist heute mal wieder besonders zahlreich unterwegs...



Sich für seine Daten zu interessieren und nicht absolut jeden Müll mitzumachen, hat nichts mit Aluhüten zutun.


----------



## whileFALSE (3. Juni 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was ist den für dich ein Kontrollierter Datenaustausch im Gegensatz zu dem unkontrollierten?



Kontrolliert wäre, wenn ich entscheiden oder wenigstens einsehen kann, an welchen Dienst welche Daten gehen. Unkontrolliert wäre, wenn meine Daten, ohne dass ich den Datenschutzbedingungen zuzustimme, plötzlich von einem anderen Anbieter verwendet werden.

Die Offenlegung der Schnittstellen müsste ja automatisch mit deren Verträglichkeit mit der DSGVO einhergehen. Das sollte doch die Menge der übertragenen persönlichen Daten einschränken?


----------



## cryon1c (3. Juni 2018)

Sich für seine Daten zu interessieren heißt aber - richtige Einstellungen für die Apps (damit die nicht zu viel lesen können usw.), VPN aufm Smartphone sowie Daheim & auf Arbeit UND nix dort speichern wo die Leute rankommen könnten. 
Da kann gar nix weg, wenn da keiner Zugriff drauf hat - verschlüsseln und fertig oder gar nicht drauf laden. 

Meine Firma arbeitet mit Google-Diensten, Discord und Twitter z.B., privat nutze ich noch ganz andere Sachen, ich weiß aber ganz genau welche Daten im Netz landen und gehe sowieso davon aus das sie überall landen - also einfach nichts sensibles ins Netz lassen und fertig - den Rest kann jeder haben, weils eh öffentlich ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2018)

whileFALSE schrieb:


> Kontrolliert wäre, wenn ich entscheiden oder wenigstens einsehen kann, an welchen Dienst welche Daten gehen. Unkontrolliert wäre, wenn meine Daten, ohne dass ich den Datenschutzbedingungen zuzustimme, plötzlich von einem anderen Anbieter verwendet werden.
> 
> Die Offenlegung der Schnittstellen müsste ja automatisch mit deren Verträglichkeit mit der DSGVO einhergehen. Das sollte doch die Menge der übertragenen persönlichen Daten einschränken?



DSGVO regelt zwar vieles aber der Datentausch muss trotzdem irgendwie möglich sein, oder nicht?


----------



## remember5 (3. Juni 2018)

Die scheiss deutsche kriminelle Bundesregierung soll mal aufhören die Leute alle für Doof zu verkaufen. Die Messangerdienste sollen ruhig getrennt von einanderen und dezentral funktionieren. Nur so kann man Sicherheit vor dem Diktaturstaat gewährleisten. Die Regierungen selber sind die wahren Terroristen und nicht die Bürger.
Telegram nutzt zwar ihre 256Bit AES Verschlüsselung aber diese hat ne hintertür für die Geheimdienste. So gesehen wird ohnehin alles ausspioniert  von den kriminellen Regierungen. Hauptsächlich Amerika/ NSA. Nur sehr warscheinlich hat die deutsche kriminelle Regierung keinen direkten zugriff drauf. Die wollen wohl in Echtzeit alles mitlesen und auswerten.

edit:
Es gibt andere gravierendere Probleme im System als 'Messengerdienste sollen miteinander kommunizieren'.  Der nächste Bailout steht vor der Tür. Sehr warscheinlich zur WM. Die Deutschen sind da wunderbar mit Brot und Spiele abgelenkt.
Bringt uns Italien den großen Crash? Endzeitszenarien! by Horst Lüning Kann jedem das Video empfehlen.


----------



## Magiehammer (4. Juni 2018)

@Remember5
Nur so nebenbei...
Horst Lüning ist kein.... vertrauenswürdiger Informations.... Typ...

Ich hatte ihn auch eine Weile gesehen, jedoch fallen einem mit der Zeit immer die ein oder anderen Sachen auf wo er Grundlegende Fakten komplett falsch darstellt.
Und das leider Serienmäßig.
Spätestens bei dem Video "Der Klimawandel verstößt gegen den zweiten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik" hab ich mich von ihm verabschiedet.
Ein Ingenieur der so dermaßen falsche und verdrehte Informationen wiedergibt...
Da wundert man sich nicht mehr, dass er zum Spirituosenhändler gewechselt ist 

Nein, nicht alle Videos von Ihm sind wie obige, aber ich kann ihn als Informationsquelle einfach nicht mehr ernsthaft wahrnehmen.
Dafür macht er zu viele Fehler, entweder in Gebieten in denen er sich nicht auskennt, und fatalerweise in Fachgebieten die er sehr gut kennen sollte.

Allerdings stimme ich trotzdem zu, dass es wichtigere Probleme gibt.
Bspw. Ungleichheit & Finanzielle Scherung, Flüchtlingsumgang, Mentalitäten innerhalb der deutschen...
Und wusstest du, dass der durchschnittliche Laubbläser, bzw. die durchschnittliche Laubbläserin einen Lärm von 112dB verursacht?
Würde man da mal Elektromotoren einbauen...

Grüße, Magiehammer


----------



## Pu244 (4. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Sich für seine Daten zu interessieren heißt aber - richtige Einstellungen für die Apps (damit die nicht zu viel lesen können usw.), VPN aufm Smartphone sowie Daheim & auf Arbeit UND nix dort speichern wo die Leute rankommen könnten.
> Da kann gar nix weg, wenn da keiner Zugriff drauf hat - verschlüsseln und fertig oder gar nicht drauf laden.
> 
> Meine Firma arbeitet mit Google-Diensten, Discord und Twitter z.B., privat nutze ich noch ganz andere Sachen, ich weiß aber ganz genau welche Daten im Netz landen und gehe sowieso davon aus das sie überall landen - also einfach nichts sensibles ins Netz lassen und fertig - den Rest kann jeder haben, weils eh öffentlich ist.



Sich für seine Daten zu interessieren bedeutet auch bestimmen zu können wer sie erhält.  Wenn du in dieser Hinsicht recht schmerzbefreit bist, dann ist das eben deine Sache, andere haben aber dennoch das Recht, darüber bestimmen zu können.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Juni 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Sich für seine Daten zu interessieren bedeutet auch bestimmen zu können wer sie erhält.  Wenn du in dieser Hinsicht recht schmerzbefreit bist, dann ist das eben deine Sache, andere haben aber dennoch das Recht, darüber bestimmen zu können.



Das lässt sich doch recht einfach organisieren wenn man will. 
Einfach nachfragen wenn die Verbindung das erste mal aufgebaut wird, so wie das eben bei Google Login funktioniert - wenn man sich i-wo mit den Google-Accounts einloggen will, sieht man das alles doch schon, ist nix neues - Seite XYZ will Zugriff auf Blah Blah haben. Will man das nicht, kann man die Funktion nicht nutzen, fertig.


----------



## dgeigerd (4. Juni 2018)

Ich finde die Grundidee gut, dann könnte ich nur noch Telegram nutzen anstatt Telegram UND Whatsapp. Die Sicherheit der Nachrichten ist zwar wichtig aber naja, an dem Zeug was ich schreib ist keiner interessiert denke ich mal.


----------



## Cobar (4. Juni 2018)

> Die Bundesjustizministerin Katarina Barley fordert, dass Messengerdienste via Interoperabilität miteinander kommunizieren können. Damit könnten Nutzer von WhatsApp gleichzeitig mit Nutzern von Telegram chatten. Laut Barley würde dies dazu führen, dass bessere Datenschutzstandards entstehen.


Ich verstehe nicht, wie es zu besseren Datenschutzstandards führen soll, wenn meine Nachrichten dann auch an andere Dienste geschickt werden...
Als Beispiel fällt mir da zunächst einmal eine ganz einfache Email ein, bei der man auch nie weiß, wo die alles landen wird, auf welchen Servern die alles (zwischen-)gespeichert wird und was die Anbieter damit alles anstellen.
Nein danke, meine Daten dürfen gerne bei nur einem Anbieter bleiben. Ganz egal, ob es sich damit um Account-Daten oder um Nachrichten handelt.


----------



## Markusx26 (4. Juni 2018)

Das ist doch eine scheiß Idee. Dann ist alles offen miteinander vernetzt und frei zugänglich.
Diese Idee kommt mit Sicherheit vom Innenministerium/Kripo. Die dürfen bei jedem Erlass vom Richter dann alle Daten kopieren. Da die Programme alles ja auch noch Zwischenspeichern wird es lustig werden was man da so alles finden dürfte. Damit wird die Idee des gläsernen Bürgers nochmal weiter getrieben. Bargeldgrenze für Bargeschäfte auf 5000 Euro und dann wird es ans Finanzamt gemeldet, Steuern rauf an allen Fronten, Bayerisches Polizeigesetz mit Handgranaten und so, dann noch massenhaft Rentner auf Grundsicherungsniveau. Und was macht die Politik? Na ja, in Bremen hat ein Sachbearbeiter mit 35 Std/Woche sich auf seine (Früh?)Pension vorbereitet. Die Bestechungsgelder ähm Beraterlöhne fließen auch weiter an alle Abgeordneten. Beamte sind noch immer nicht für Ihre Arbeit haftbar zu machen, sollte ja schon längst mal geändert werden.

Komisch ist halt dass Vater Staat sich eher in Richtung Stasi weiter entwickelt. Leider sind die faulen und dummen Beamten nicht in der Lage Ihre Software an zu passen, und daher ist dem ganzen "Tür und Tor" geöffnet worden. Mal sehn wann der erste Staatsanwalt oder Bulle sich seine eigenen Gesetze schreibt. Wie es ja auch jetzt schon läuft....


----------



## empy (4. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Der Markt hier ist massiv und zahlungskräftig,  deswegen. Niemand gibt das Stück vom Kuchen freiwillig ab, vor allem  wenns so gut ist. Wir reden hier nicht über so was ne afrikanische  Provinz, das hier ist n fettes Stück Kuchen.



Ich glaube er meinte, warum es für uns schlimm wäre, nicht für die Messengeranbieter.



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Die Sicherheit der Nachrichten ist zwar wichtig aber naja, an dem Zeug was ich schreib ist keiner interessiert denke ich mal.



Also würdest du alles was du schreibst auch allen erzählen? Ich finde mit solchen Aussagen muss man sehr vorsichtig sein.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Juni 2018)

empy schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte, warum es für uns schlimm wäre, nicht für die Messengeranbieter.



Na da muss man ja nicht mal nachdenken, die Messenger sind ein großer Teil der Kommunikation hier, die werden nicht verschwinden. Und Leute von einem auf den anderen Messenger bringen ist nicht einfach, deswegen soll ja die Kommunikation verbessert werden.


----------



## dgeigerd (4. Juni 2018)

empy schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte, warum es für uns schlimm wäre, nicht für die Messengeranbieter.
> 
> 
> 
> Also würdest du alles was du schreibst auch allen erzählen? Ich finde mit solchen Aussagen muss man sehr vorsichtig sein.



Yep, so ziemlich. Ich bin ein sehr offener Mensch, und erzähle dinge, die manche nicht mal wissen wollen


----------



## empy (4. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na da muss man ja nicht mal nachdenken, die Messenger sind ein großer Teil der Kommunikation hier, die werden nicht verschwinden. Und Leute von einem auf den anderen Messenger bringen ist nicht einfach, deswegen soll ja die Kommunikation verbessert werden.



... Ich glaube, er wollte damit ausdrücken, dass er sie persönlich nicht vermissen würde. Ich übrigens auch nicht.



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Yep, so ziemlich. Ich bin ein sehr offener  Mensch, und erzähle dinge, die manche nicht mal wissen wollen



Naja, ich mache auch nicht aus vielen Sachen ein Geheimnis, wenn ich gefragt werde, aber es gibt einfach viele Sachen, die niemanden außer dem Adressaten was angehen. Und abseits der Kommunikation widerum gibt auch Sachen, die einfach überhaupt niemanden was angehen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2018)

Magiehammer schrieb:


> Und wusstest du, dass der durchschnittliche Laubbläser, bzw. die durchschnittliche Laubbläserin einen Lärm von 112dB verursacht?
> Würde man da mal Elektromotoren einbauen...



Der Lärm kommt nicht vom Motor, sondern vom Gebläse. Das ist schon beim klassischen Ventilator oder PC-Lüfter der Fall.



Cobar schrieb:


> Als Beispiel fällt mir da zunächst einmal eine ganz einfache Email ein, bei der man auch nie weiß, wo die alles landen wird, auf welchen Servern die alles (zwischen-)gespeichert wird und was die Anbieter damit alles anstellen.



Deshalb PGP. Damit kannst du verschlüsselt kommunizieren und deinen Mailanbieter frei wählen. Das gleiche müsste man dann halt bei den Messengern umsetzen. Die Verschlüsselung ist sogar schon da.



Markusx26 schrieb:


> Komisch ist halt dass Vater Staat sich eher in Richtung Stasi weiter entwickelt. Leider sind die faulen und dummen Beamten nicht in der Lage Ihre Software an zu passen, und daher ist dem ganzen "Tür und Tor" geöffnet worden. Mal sehn wann der erste Staatsanwalt oder Bulle sich seine eigenen Gesetze schreibt. Wie es ja auch jetzt schon läuft....



Selten so einen Müll gelesen. Von Gewaltenteilung hat du wohl noch nie was gehört. 

Hauptproblem ist schon, das die Systeme der Landespolizeien untereinander nicht kompatibel sind, da jedes Land dafür selbst zuständig ist und die Aufträge ausgeschrieben werden. Dort müsste dann mal eine der Bundesoberbehörden, die dort zuständig sein könnten, weil sie mit Technik zu tun haben einen verbindlichen Standard als Schnittstelle erlassen. Das wäre dann entweder das BKA, BSI oder die neue Technikbehörde Zitis.


----------

